# Smoke generator, Lionel 2026.



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have an old style 2026. Before I take it apart for a well needed lube, cleaning, I would like any info one the smoke unit. I searched the forum and only found out how to replace the old one, any links are appreciated. On a trial run the 2026 ran well, e unit worked, and it produced smoke! I could not belive it. Should I clean out the smoke unit or when I have it apart replace it? Does the unit need fuel while it runs( in the newer models I have you can switch the smoke unit off). Can you use smoke fluid or do you need pellets? I'm lost when it comes to smoke units, I never took one apart or seen one out of the shell. This will be my first time. The 2026 also has a bad wheel, it's loose, previous repair job looks shoddy ( hate to think what someone says about my repair jobs 50+ years from now!). I will order a new wheel. Thanks for any info links, etc.. I did search for post war smoke units on this forum and could not find much. Thanks.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

You can use pellets or fluid in the old units without a conversion. If it works there is no reason to replace it, and you can run the postwar units dry without issues. Make sure your wheel is properly aligned with the others or your drive rods will bind up and the locomotive won't run.

You can open up the top of the smoke unit to take a peek. If things are all gummed up with over 50 years of smoke pellet residue, you may want to carefully clean it out. Otherwise it should be ok if it smoked when you tried it.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good to know, I really want to keep this one as close to original as possible. Thanks santana.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

You can lube the loco without taking it apart which can be accomplished in about 10 minutes. I have quite a few steamers, and I don't take them apart to lube them. Just use motor oil 5/10W-20/30. Don't use grease, lionel lube, 3 in 1 oil, light machine oil, WD-40 as the all become gummy.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Best thing with the smoker, is visually look inside for excess old residue. If it's fairly clean I wouldn't take it apart since it works. I would recommend after removing the piston to run a toothpick thru the air hole inside where the piston rides. Also, check to see if there is a return spring above the piston, if not I'd recommend one. It helps to slightly quiet the action and a small improvement in smoke output. Traindoctor.com has them part #2026-44 price 50 cents. The guys there are super nice, I like to drive up and gawk. Only 40 minute drive and well worth it for me.

The rest of the advice is spot on. If you don't have a guide here's a link to Olsens, be aware I have found some of the 2026 info can be incorrect. I've found for my 2026 the 2037 manual was a better match. http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd1.htm

Carl


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok thanks guys, I decided on quick lube job as per servoguy, and I cleaned out the smokestack from the top a bit removing the white residue. I cleaned the wheels also. It runs pretty good and puff out smoke consistently. While I wanted to tinker with it to make sure the wires and such are good, I took servoguys advice why bother, it runs and smokes. Kwikster thanks for the spring and air hole advice. It will come in handy in the near future. There are two versions of this rig, from what I read, and they appear to be very different. As for the loose wheel, it seems to be held in check by the bar across the three drive wheels. I ran it for a bit pulling some pre war tinplate stuff and it seems fine. When it breaks then I'll try and fix it. Thanks again. I was thinking I had to replace the whole smoke unit.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

You might try super glue to fix the wheel. Or get one of the LocTite products designed for this problem.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Indeed they are different in some aspects, yet similar in others. Here's a couple pics of the two versions. Mine is the lower pic. One thing I found "odd" was the center driver on mine is "cut" as if to accept the nickle rim of the earlier version. I know it had never been apart, been in the family since brand spanking new.



















Carl


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Probably left over stock from the old model! I have the top version. I think yous has put rollers and mine has shoes. They do look much different on the outside then I would have thought. Servoguy, I'm going to look into the wheel, but someone already did a bad glue job on it . I can tell the extent of the damage, it could be just loose or it could be cracked.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

My 2026 on the track!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

One thing I have done in a similar situation is to drill 3 small holes parallel to the axle and put roll pins in the holes. That fixed the problem until the machine wore out.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

That a good idea!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I think you might want to do this without taking off the side rods so that the wheel stays in the correct place.

If the wheel is not very loose on the axle, you might get by with one pin.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 13, 2012)

I would just put a dab of epoxy on the splines of the axle. You can also use a sharp chistle to increase the depth and height of the splines on the axle. The epoxy works well, and if you need to remove it at a future date, just a little heat will soften it up enough to get off. 
The later version of the 2026 is the very much like the 2037, 2018 etc., no magnatraction. The early 2026 is almost a 1666 with a smoke unit. The early version is my favorite, but the nickle drivers do not have the tractive effort of the later units. '

Steve


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Steve good advice. Here are a few pic of the earlier 1666 next to the early 2026. They are almost identical. E-unit is in a different spot but the motor looks the same from underneath only reversed. The 1666 is on top and to the left in the pics.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Smoke units is a subject I have ignored. I normally remove them and maybe take of them later. Erkenbrand did show how to upgrade them to liquid. That article can be found in CTT forum. By now there should be something You tube.

There is room for a good pictorial

Never heard of pinning a driver. Good one.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

I had to restore my Lionel 2026 smoke unit today. A first for me. A big thanks to Kwikster for his advice and connection to Olsens. I went slow and followed the Lionel Service Guide and had complete success. 

Many thanks


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

I want a 2026! Those look like fun.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

The 2026 is a decent loco, reasonably priced. When tackling the smokers I prefer the old school units, the conversion can't be run dry. I have one and enjoy it, kind of a favorite for sentimental reasons.

Carl


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

yea agreed i did a conversion to my 646 and i have to put liquid in it every run i make.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes they are nice, mines still running! And I like both smoke units. Only wish the switches on the new ones were labeled better, I should do it myself but I'm absent minded. NJoffloaded can you put an on off switch in there?


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

well i didnt put a switch in mine. hmm maybe i should. i dont see why not. we can give a try


----------

